# MC Slingers Question



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Cletis said:


> To sling and zip tie 2000 ft of mc in 1 night


What size MC? 2000' in one night with one lift? Good luck.



> Any tips for slinging over multiple beams and objects in the least amount of trips and time ???


Get 20 or 30 feet of ½" PVC and put a slight kick on the end of the first stick. Twist that through the beams then tape the MC on.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Pull at least 2 cables at a time. To save your shoulder, run a pulling string first with a gopher pole, 20' of pvc, or tied to a roll of tape and throw it, whatever works. It is much easier on the shoulders pulling overhead. Then set up a couple rolls on dispensers, pull 2 with a new string, repeat. If the runs are all over the place, pick a central "trunk line" location and pull home runs there and branch off. Remember, no more pulling above the bar joist in the ribs of the roof deck. That's a no-no now. It was good while it lasted. Also, J-hooks on beam clamps are your friend. Clamp them is strategic locations to support the cable and avoid binds while pulling. Also, a couple sticks of 1" emt or pvc cut to length and a bag of tie-wraps can come in handy to round off sharp edges that might hang up on the mc jacket.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> What size MC? 2000' in one night with one lift? Good luck.
> 
> Get 20 or 30 feet of ½" PVC and put a slight kick on the end of the first stick. Twist that through the beams then tape the MC on.


1/2"
Or 3/4"

40 or 80? 

We will
Be over canned goods and such. Must be careful too


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> 1/2"
> Or 3/4"
> 
> 40 or 80?


 
I would use 40, 3/4".

Using 3/4 you can push the pvc to where you need it and fish the cable inside it, then pull the pvc back without moving your lift.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*runs*

Ever tried one of these? Gimmicky or Works? The fun thing is we will be over food, cans, bottles, produce etc...so we can drop anything or we buy it


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Cletis said:


> The fun thing is we will be over food, cans, bottles, produce etc...so we can drop anything or we buy it


No matter how careful you are dust and crap is gonna fall as you drag the MC over the beams.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

pull it the right direction, and use 1000 foot spools


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> pull it the right direction, and use 1000 foot spools


Didn't know there was a right direction. I'll have to look into that tomorrow pulling through metal studs.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

04gixx6 said:


> Didn't know there was a right direction. I'll have to look into that tomorrow pulling through metal studs.


The way the factory wraps the spirally metallic sheath. If you look at it, one side of each groove will be more rounded, and the other will be a sharper angle. The rounder part feeds through stuff better. If you're doing it in metal studs then get grommets or it'll be a bitch no matter which way you pull.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> pull it the right direction, and use 1000 foot spools


This. 

And the idea about the piece of EMT works well. (That gun might work better).


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

erics37 said:


> The way the factory wraps the spirally metallic sheath. If you look at it, one side of each groove will be more rounded, and the other will be a sharper angle. The rounder part feeds through stuff better. If you're doing it in metal studs then get grommets or it'll be a bitch no matter which way you pull.


Those look really handy. I cut the wire ties on our 250' spools and looked at the MC and noticed that to pull it the easier way I'd have to pull from the end on the inside of the spool. But when I started it just got kinked up. I have been trying to avoid the studs and strap them up high above the ceiling height. I think that's almost easier than running them through studs.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

04gixx6 said:


> Those look really handy. I cut the wire ties on our 250' spools and looked at the MC and noticed that to pull it the easier way I'd have to pull from the end on the inside of the spool. But when I started it just got kinked up. I have been trying to avoid the studs and strap them up high above the ceiling height. I think that's almost easier than running them through studs.


right, thats why you want the 1000' spools, the MC comes off in the "right" direction, and they are spools so you can pull the cable right from it instead of messing with coils.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

erics37 said:


> The way the factory wraps the spirally metallic sheath. If you look at it, one side of each groove will be more rounded, and the other will be a sharper angle. The rounder part feeds through stuff better. If you're doing it in metal studs then get grommets or it'll be a bitch no matter which way you pull.


That and a metal stud puncher.










Pricey, but faster, cleaner, perfect holes just the right size every time. Way better than a hole saw, or trying to work with studs whose holes don't line up right.


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> right, thats why you want the 1000' spools, the MC comes off in the "right" direction, and they are spools so you can pull the cable right from it instead of messing with coils.


Oh, well I'm a 1st year apprentice so I doubt I'll be requesting anything like that without some hazing. We are just doing a hotel and I'm running feeders to rooms and bathrooms. I'm sure the 1000' spools are quite large and heavy, and may be to much to handle in a narrow hallway with plumbers, framers, and hvac guys. 


Frasbee said:


> That and a metal stud puncher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, got one of those.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I worked for someone else, he used to order large spools reverse wound so it was easier to pull.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Yo. MC Slinger. I"m not really a mass production type of guy. I've ran plenty of MC but never had to sling it on a massive scale.
> 
> Fact's
> 
> ...


The installation strategy would be contingent on how many cables you will be pulling at on time.
Are you pulling them straight through or are you dropping them off in different locations?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

04gixx6 said:


> Didn't know there was a right direction. I'll have to look into that tomorrow pulling through metal studs.


Its kinda shaped like a funnel.


----------

